# Noisy hens



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

My pekin bantams make so much noise in the morning at really early times, I don't want the neighbours to complain, is there anyway of reducing the amount of noise they make?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Only way I know of is by insulating the walls and ceiling of their coop.


----------

